# apariencia de aplicaciones Qt sobre gestor de ventanas

## johpunk

Bueno tal cual como lo dice el titulo, resulta que me instale el vlc y k3b pero cuando los ejecuto no se ven muy agradable a la vista, entonces mi pregunta es que debo hacer para darle una apariencia asi como si estubiese usando kde? por los momentos lo unico que se me ocurre para que al menos aparescan los iconos de los directorios al k3b es instalar el theme kde-base/oxygen-icons. que debo instalar o hacer para cambiar el aspecto de estas aplicaciones sobre un gestor de ventanas?  aunque no estaria mal si me pudiera bajar un theme de kde-look.org y aplicarlo  :Idea: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> Bueno tal cual como lo dice el titulo, resulta que me instale el vlc y k3b pero cuando los ejecuto no se ven muy agradable a la vista, entonces mi pregunta es que debo hacer para darle una apariencia asi como si estubiese usando kde? por los momentos lo unico que se me ocurre para que al menos aparescan los iconos de los directorios al k3b es instalar el theme kde-base/oxygen-icons. que debo instalar o hacer para cambiar el aspecto de estas aplicaciones sobre un gestor de ventanas?  aunque no estaria mal si me pudiera bajar un theme de kde-look.org y aplicarlo 

 

El look de las aplicaciones kde se configura usando kcontrol (kde 3.x) o systemsettings (kde 4.x). No obstante, vlc no es una aplicación kde, tan solo usa el tookit QT que es el mismo en el que se basan los cimientos de kde. Deberías poder configurar el look de vlc usando la utilidad qtconfig.

Los "temas" para kde no tienen sentido fuera de kde, porque no son más que configuraciones predefinidas con un wallpaper, un tema para kwin y cosas así. Puesto que no usas ninguno de esos elementos un tema para kde no tiene sentido. Si puedes usar componentes separados. Todos los estilos de widget que instales (por ejemplo, qtcurve) aparecerán en qtconfig para que puedas seleccionarlos, o en systemsettings o kcontrol. Lo mismo para los temas de iconos. Póco más.

----------

## johpunk

mas que descargar un theme y aplicarlo es darle una buena apariencia a este par de aplicaciones, cosa que ya logre con el qt-config, instalando qt-curve y el theme de iconos oxygen  :Smile: 

----------

